# Isn't this marvelous? A vocalization of Chopin's improptu



## JanacekTheGreat (Feb 26, 2021)

The great Sigrid Onegin's vocalizing Chopin's Impromptu in A flat.

Not only insane level of vocal mastery but also what musicianship! This performance is also a reminder to the pianists that Chopin's music _is _bel canto.


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

Chopin's Etude op. 10, no. 3

A couple of versions, with additional lyrics, mostly to see what can be done with the same piece of music (and in some cases, shouldn't be done, or even considered.)

Warning: The first one, by Serge Gainsbourg, is dreadful. His daughter, Charlotte, can't carry a tune in a bucket.






Annie Haslam (Singer from the prog rock band Renaissance)


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

KevinJS said:


> Chopin's Etude op. 10, no. 3
> 
> A couple of versions, with additional lyrics, mostly to see what can be done with the same piece of music (and in some cases, shouldn't be done, or even considered.)
> 
> ...


Heaven help us...


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

JanacekTheGreat said:


> The great Sigrid Onegin's vocalizing Chopin's Impromptu in A flat.
> 
> Not only insane level of vocal mastery but also what musicianship! This performance is also a reminder to the pianists that Chopin's music _is _bel canto.


Onegin was a great singer and artist with a one-in-a-million contralto voice, but this arrangement is weird. Who could blame her for the off-pitch notes in such awkward coloratura phrases? I guess curiosities like this were popular once. Interesting to hear though.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Op.6 No.1


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

KevinJS said:


> Chopin's Etude op. 10, no. 3
> 
> A couple of versions, with additional lyrics, mostly to see what can be done with the same piece of music (and in some cases, shouldn't be done, or even considered.)
> 
> ...


Renaissance is more classical than rock and I've listened to their album Scheherazade maybe 1000 times over the years. It is one of the most beautiful albums I've ever heard and one of the very few I listen to all the way through.Annie has such a gorgeous voice.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

There's always this


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Tsaraslondon said:


> There's always this


So relatable.

Yesterday I was in an online work meeting on my laptop without it plugged in. Just as it came round to my turn to speak my computer bleeped and told me that the battery was about to give out. I rattled through my points as quickly as possible hoping I would get to the end before my computer turned off. Unlike Barbara Antoinette above, it was all fine and nobody lost their heads!

N.


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Renaissance is more classical than rock and I've listened to their album Scheherazade maybe 1000 times over the years. It is one of the most beautiful albums I've ever heard and one of the very few I listen to all the way through.Annie has such a gorgeous voice.


Agreed. The album Still Life is well worth laying hands on. Annie also appeared on Tales From Yesterday, a Yes tribute, singing Turn Of The Century to Steve Howe's guitar.

Apologies to anyone who was tempted to click on the Gainsbourgs. I usually reserve that for people who claim that all music is beautiful.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Tsaraslondon said:


> There's always this











(although I've never understood what's really funny about it)


----------

